# Nashua PD hiring



## Pvt. Cowboy

Check the link. Apps due April 6th. Big department, they hire a lot.

http://www.nashuapd.com/?A=Careers

Tattoo policy is listed as nothing below the elbow, or above the collar line.


----------

